# Buying a car and insuring a car on arrival in France



## MikeandEmilyD

Hi 
We just arrived in France and used Wise bank to purchase a car. We are living in Airbnb at the moment and worried that we might struggle to pay car tax and insurance.
We explained this to the car dealer and he dealt with everything for us in a matter of minutes. We pick the car up tomorrow with all checks done and all legal for me and my wife to drive.
Hope this helps.


----------



## milliesmith

MikeandEmilyD said:


> Hi
> We just arrived in France and used Wise bank to purchase a car. We are living in Airbnb at the moment and worried that we might struggle to pay car tax and insurance.
> We explained this to the car dealer and he dealt with everything for us in a matter of minutes. We pick the car up tomorrow with all checks done and all legal for me and my wife to drive.
> Hope this helps.


Hello, thanks for sharing this info. May I ask where you bought your car from please, and was it new or used? Did the dealer organise the insurance as well? Did you hire a vehicle to get yourselves to France? Sorry for all the questions, but we are thinking about logistics for our move and it’s always useful to hear what others have done.
Thank you so much.


----------



## MikeandEmilyD

milliesmith said:


> Hello, thanks for sharing this info. May I ask where you bought your car from please, and was it new or used? Did the dealer organise the insurance as well? Did you hire a vehicle to get yourselves to France? Sorry for all the questions, but we are thinking about logistics for our move and it’s always useful to hear what others have done.
> Thank you so much.


Hi
No worries
We flew to Bordeaux airport. We had 6 suitcases and did not want to get to Saintes by train lugging those around. We looked at car hire from the airport but the prices are crazy. Around 270 euro per day plus fuel. We found a website called Montransport.com where you put in your trip and taxi drivers bid for it. We got a bid from a driver in a Lexus who drove us to Saintes for 159 euro.
On arrival in Saintes we used an app called "Getaround" and were able to hire a nice little Peugeot for 130 euro for 5 days. It was using this car that we drove around Saintes and found a used car place called Das Welt Auto. It was here that the dealer sorted us with a car and all the necessary paperwork to be able to drive it legally.
Good luck.


----------



## milliesmith

MikeandEmilyD said:


> Hi
> No worries
> We flew to Bordeaux airport. We had 6 suitcases and did not want to get to Saintes by train lugging those around. We looked at car hire from the airport but the prices are crazy. Around 270 euro per day plus fuel. We found a website called Montransport.com where you put in your trip and taxi drivers bid for it. We got a bid from a driver in a Lexus who drove us to Saintes for 159 euro.
> On arrival in Saintes we used an app called "Getaround" and were able to hire a nice little Peugeot for 130 euro for 5 days. It was using this car that we drove around Saintes and found a used car place called Das Welt Auto. It was here that the dealer sorted us with a car and all the necessary paperwork to be able to drive it legally.
> Good luck.


Wow! Well done! That’s really helpful. Assume you have your household goods stored back in the UK?


----------



## milliesmith

Sorry, just remembered you moved from Malta.


----------

